# Game Thread: Minnesota T-Wolves @ Phoenix Suns



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Minnesota Timberwolves* *(26-35) *​

*PG * *M. Jaric * - *SG* *R. Davis* -* SF* *T. Hassell* - *PF* *K. Garnett* - *C* *E. Griffin*


*
T-Wolves Individual Stats* 






 * @*


















*Phoenix Suns** (42-18)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *S. Marion* - *C* *B. Diaw*



*Suns Individual Stats*​


*Saturday, March 11th - 9PM ET/7PM MT - U.S. Airways Center - Phoenix, AZ​ *






* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *107.9 42.7 26.7 * 
*Opponents*- *101.7 45.6 18.0 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring* *S. Marion 21.9* 
* Rebounds* *S. Marion 12.3* 
*Assists * *S. Nash 10.9 * 
*FG%* *S. Marion 51.7 * 
*FT%* *S.Nash 92.6 * 
*3PT% * *L. Barbosa  47.7* 
*Blocks* *S. Marion 1.9 * 
*Steals* *S. Marion 1.9 * 







*T-Wolves Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Minnesota* *91.9 39.7 21.0 * 
* Opponents* *92.8 40.3 18.7 *

*Statistical Leaders*
*Scoring** K. Garnett 21.7 * 
*Rebounds* *K. Garnett* *12.3 * 
* Assists * *M. Jaric 4.5 * 
*FG%* *K. Garnett 53.0 * 
* FT%* *K. Garnett * *79.4*
*3PT%* *T. Hudson 39.6 * 
*Blocks* *E. Griffin 2.2 * 
*Steals* *M. Jaric  1.5*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

If Nash plays and Marion isn't that sick, we'll win.

But if not, then mmm......


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope McCants can have a nice game. But other than that, I hope we crush the Wolves.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I just posted the line up we used last time. I'm not sure if he's not playing or not. 

I'm also not sure if that's still Twolves starting line up.

Add me to that Suns nation though Carbo


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Got ya.


----------



## tmac41 (Sep 9, 2005)

can anyone find out if nash is playing


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

tmac41 said:


> can anyone find out if nash is playing



I'll let you know when the game starts.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

SunsFan57 said:


> I'll let you know when the game starts.



I'm sure he'll know by then too


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I'm sure he'll know by then too


He might not have LP.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash is playing so.

And I'm sure everyone knows now haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Nashty Nash on the attack!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Marion's having a ****ty game. 14 rebounds though. It was 103-95 last I saw. Nash had 10 assists and 29 pts haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Marion's having a ****ty game. 14 rebounds though. It was 103-95 last I saw. Nash had 10 assists and 29 pts haha.



14 boards is fine for me. 29/10 woooo! MVP!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Nash could score 29 a game if he wanted to.

Great game from Steve and Marion really had an off night.

But 16rebs is still impressive.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I heard this..and this is conflict of interest cuz my Ravens are interested in him. He needs to not have a good time lol.

Oh, and thanks Carbo, your Panthers stole Maake Kemoeatu from us :curse: 





> JAMES STILL IN 'ZONA
> 
> 
> 
> Running back Edgerrin James stayed in Arizona through Saturday, and he's attending the Phoenix Suns' game on Saturday night with Kendrick Clancy and Milford Brown.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I heard this..and this is conflict of interest cuz my Ravens are interested in him. He needs to not have a good time lol.
> 
> Oh, and thanks Carbo, your Panthers stole Maake Kemoeatu from us :curse:



No, the Panthers just own the Ravens. :biggrin: 

Kidding, but that was huge for us. As for Edge. No way he's going to Baltimore. It's either Arizona, Miami, or back to Indy. Watch out for the Cards though. They are only a few pieces away from being nasty. Same for the Dolphins.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> No, the Panthers just own the Ravens. :biggrin:
> 
> Kidding, but that was huge for us. As for Edge. No way he's going to Baltimore. It's either Arizona, Miami, or back to Indy. Watch out for the Cards though. They are only a few pieces away from being nasty. Same for the Dolphins.





lol, when's last time both teams played? But yeah, he will fit alongside that great DL as it is.

But actually someone posted this on a board that report below about Edge so "no way" is an exaggeration haha. Miami has Ronnie Brown so he wouldn't want to go there. Cards are trying REALLY hard to get him so I'm getting worried about them more than Indy. I just hope he gives us a chance. Chester Taylor signed with the Vikes, and I don't want Jamal back. Too much of a risk for a guy with the injury he came off of (mircrofracture in his ankle), and you saw how he played last yr. Albeit, our OL sucked too.

Yeah, if Cards had a run game, they would very good, with Warner, and those WRs. Their D was pretty good last yr too. Young but good. That division is winnable every yr.


John Clayton On ESPNRadio... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
10:11 PM EST

Paraphrasing:

Edgerrin James has not signed with Arizona yet, I don't think he will. Now Baltimore and Indianapolis will battle it out for him.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Every year Edge has said he wants to go play in Miami. So they are still in contention. And Brown? Miami would bench him, or trade him in a second for Edge.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Every year Edge has said he wants to go play in Miami. So they are still in contention. And Brown? Miami would bench him, or trade him in a second for Edge.



yeah, that was before they drafted Brown. Then he stopped. I highly doubt they'd trade Brown. He's a lot younger than Edge. He's gonna be a stud. Fins are going for a QB this offseason or trying hard. That's what they need most.


but yeah, I don't want to turn this into a football thread. GO SUNS!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Eh, one thread going off topic for football isn't bad as long as we kept it in here. Is it? Anyway, I heard the Dolphins are super close to signing Drew Brees.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Eh, one thread going off topic for football isn't bad as long as we kept it in here. Is it? Anyway, I heard the Dolphins are super close to signing Drew Brees.


True lol.

Yeah, I heard that too but I heard the Saints are aggresively pursing him too. Which would throw a monkey wrench in the draft that was seemingly so predictable.

That'd be an awesome offense though, Brees, Brown, McMichael, Chambers. **** haha. I'd so choose that over Nawlins.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh hell yes. In a second. Another team that has alot of cap space is the Jaguars. They got an awesome defense, all they need is some offense. I'm suprised they are not going hard after the big RB's, WR's, and QB's. 

Leftwich..*sigh*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Leftwich just needs to learn touch on his passes. And Jags missed with Reggie Williams and picking him 9th. But Jimmy Smith is still good, Ernest Wilford and Matt Jones look like they can be solid but yeah they lack any deep threat. Their offensive scheme isn't that great either. Also doesnt help when Fred Taylor is injured every week. Didn't they go 12-4 last yr with all these probs? lol


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Leftwich just needs to learn touch on his passes. And Jags missed with Reggie Williams and picking him 9th. But Jimmy Smith is still good, Ernest Wilford and Matt Jones look like they can be solid but yeah they lack any deep threat. Their offensive scheme isn't that great either. Also doesnt help when Fred Taylor is injured every week. Didn't they go 12-4 last yr with all these probs? lol



Very weak schedule, but yea, they did. They should of cut Taylor, and Jimmy is too old. Leftwich should of been a baseball pitcher as hard as he throws. Seesh, I love my Jags living in Jacksonville at one time, and still having family there. It hurts to see them so close to being dominant, but so far at the same time.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Congrats you guys deserved this win tonight. We hung around but Nash proved why he's the MVP and going for 2 straight with that 3rd quarter.

Good luck the rest of the way.


----------

